
Flights Delayed Amid Furloughs of Air Controllers - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/23/us/politics/flights-delayed-amid-furloughs-of-air-controllers.html
======
ignostic
My brother was furloughed, so I know a bit about this. Basically the democrats
and republicans said, "it will never come to that." Then they couldn't
compromise, and ended up passing a really crude budget cut with no foresight,
planning, or notice.

Luckily, my brother was smart enough not to trust the politicians and spend
wisely, but he knows people who are going broke trying to support families
with 20% less pay.

Washington is broken.

